# Valencia region- cold nights



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I know I can ( and have) checked numerous weather sites for history of winter temps etc but that's not the same as asking those on the ground how temperatures actually feel.

Am enquiring about the general Jalon valley area ( intrigued by Parcent ) and am just researching how chilly it can get as in looking at properties- rent/ for sale- am wondering about heating requirements

So anyone in that general area- how cold are your winter nights?

Thanks


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Heating requirements.... you'll need central heating if you want the whole house to feel warm. I think underfloor is best. It gets down to a couple above zero at the coldest times, on average. I am sure you will see that it drops below zero a some times but that's unusual.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Horlics, and slightly off topic but still related to weather/ heating- which is more economical gas or electric?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> I know I can ( and have) checked numerous weather sites for history of winter temps etc but that's not the same as asking those on the ground how temperatures actually feel.
> 
> Am enquiring about the general Jalon valley area ( intrigued by Parcent ) and am just researching how chilly it can get as in looking at properties- rent/ for sale- am wondering about heating requirements
> 
> ...


We´re a little further inland and about 250 metres higher than Parcent and the coldest night temperature we have seen in our seven years here was -7c. That was enough to freeze our water pipes! But we have two log burning stoves and have never been cold indoors.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I once spent a few days in Valencia city in winter. Felt cold all the time. Definitely the coldest ever in Spain.

Difficult asking people as everyone has their own temperature level. Have been in some houses that felt cold but the owners seemed happy with it.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We have a log fire and we are never cold, some days in winter (half of them) don't even put it up. The coldest around here would be 5 degrees above zero. Never below temps. Our house had central heating system but we got rid of the ugly radiators and just by using the log fire, the house house gets very warm very quickly and it is much cheaper to run.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

We live near Parcent.

Logs (enough for the entire winter) - c.120 euros
Gas - a good option if you don't mind the bottle running out unexpectedly at midnight on a cold night.
Electricity - take out a mortgage if you want to use it to heat the whole house. .
Underfloor heating - win the lottery.

The temps seem sharp when the sun goes down but that is due to relative and not absolute temps as the days are warm and sunny, Many houses are overheated, the worst offender (to me) being the one with underfloor heating. Temps dipped to near zero last winter for a few days but I didn't see any frost at all. rom midday onwards I was outside sunbathing from midday till 5pm.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Depends on the type of house , our living room can be heated to a pleasant temp by the log burner , there is an electric heater in the bathroom if required. My sis in law has an open plan house and uses a pellet stove which heats it well and never uses the central heating. The day time when the sun is out is pleasant , have had Christmas breakfast and lunch on the terrace but as soon as the sun goes down so does the comfort factor . Its certainly never as cold as a Scottish winter !


----------



## PeterW00 (May 21, 2015)

Hi my wife and I are thinking of spending 6 months of the year living in an apartment about 80 to 120sq metres close to the water in the Costa Blanca region, between Denia and San Javier. I would like to know if reverse cycle air con is used there, and how much does it cost per month for cooling and heating? I noticed in pictures a lot of apartments use split air cons, is this is effective enough in summer? We have splits here in Aus, they work ok until it gets above 35oC and quite humid in summer, then they battle to keep it cool. How do they work when it gets hot there?
regards Peter


----------

